# موقع غاية في الروعة في مجال الطاقة الحرة



## هاشم102 (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

خلال البحث وجدت هذا الموقع المفيد 
http://www.panaceauniversity.org/

ارجوا ان تستفيدوا منه .


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا فيه أفلام علمية جيدة

شكرا لك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع وهو مفيد جدا

هذا الرابط من احدى صفحاته يشرح كيف يمكن تغيير كربراتير بنزين لمولد كهرباء الى اخر بسيط يعمل بالغاز الطبيعى او البروبان او الهيدروجين
http://www.propanecarbs.com/dualfuelconversion.html



> http://www.propanecarbs.com/dualfuelconversion.html



1==
صورة فك كربراتير البنزين






2==
القطعة البديلة لدخول الغاز بديل الكربراتير







3==


تركيبها مكان الكربراتير 






4=

صورة منظم الغاز للمحرك حيث ان الغاز الطبيعي يكون مسال وواقع تحت ضغط عالى فيتم فكه بهذا المنظم 

وترى في الصورة التحكم فى كمية الغاز وسرعة المولد من خلال مسمار التحكم 






تمت


----------



## عمادحمزة (19 مارس 2011)

المشاركات كلها جيدة بارك الله بكم


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

شكرٍلهذه المعلومة القيمة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ج.ناردين (4 أبريل 2011)

روعة
شكراً
دمتم بخير


----------

